# Mpimbwe frontosa breeding



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi guys, just wanted to share what is happening in my tank recently. I have a group of frontosa that started breeding for the first time. Striping the eggs was easy part, catching the female was tough without proper size net :lol:

Will be updating with pictures periodically.

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Correct me if i am wrong...but i thought white eggs arent fertilized?


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

Unknown crim said:


> Correct me if i am wrong...but i thought white eggs arent fertilized?


to be honest, this is my first breeding cichlids hopefully they are fertilized. They are actually not that white in person. 
Quick update as well.


----------



## Unknown crim (Feb 25, 2014)

Oo i see their tails! My bad they looked white in the pictures anyways goodluck dont over tumble them they can die once you see their eyes take them out of there and put them in a hang on breeding box you can get them from your lfs ill get you some pictures of mine today so you know what i am talking about


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Always wanted to tumble some eggs myself!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

Unknown crim said:


> Oo i see their tails! My bad they looked white in the pictures anyways goodluck dont over tumble them they can die once you see their eyes take them out of there and put them in a hang on breeding box you can get them from your lfs ill get you some pictures of mine today so you know what i am talking about


thanks for the advice!


----------



## Eros168 (Dec 25, 2011)

eternity302 said:


> Always wanted to tumble some eggs myself!
> Thanks for sharing!


glad you are enjoying it as much i am.


----------

